# Baseboard trim height from floor



## billyg (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm installing 4 1/2 inch baseboard trim throughout the house. Is there a "standard" height I should be installing the base from the floor? I have samples of the carpet to be installed later. And as a test, I installed a foot long piece of tack strip about a 1/2 inch back from a test piece of baseboard.--The base was installed with a CLEARANCE OF 1 INCH from the floor.--I installed the carpet sample and tucked about 1/2 inch of the carpet edge under the baseboard.-- (I've read that carpet installers like to tuck the edge under the base). And since the carpet is fairly thick (about an inch), it looks good with about 1/4 inch of the top of the carpet tufts covering the baseboard.
My question is: IS THE 1 INCH CLEARANCE BETWEEN THE BASE BOTTOM AND THE FLOOR EXCESSIVE?
Most reading I've seen recommend 3/8 to 1/2 inch clearance.--WHY IS THIS? I'd like to expose as much of the baseboard as possible as long as the bottom of the base is adequately hidden..
WHAT DO YOU TRIM GUYS AND CARPET INSTALLERS SAY?
Thanks.


----------



## jaros bros. (Jan 16, 2009)

If you are having your carpet installed, ask your installers. It depends on the thickeness of the pad and the carpet.

Josh Jaros (The Woodlands, TX)


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

3/8"-1/2" is pretty standard and is what most trim guys will automatically do. It is of course best to ask your flooring installer if it matters to him.


----------



## sausagefingers (Nov 16, 2008)

I usually do about 1/2". When in a groove I just use my built in gauge...my finger. Just kinda make sure my fingers can slide easily underneath and that's always a good height. The only problem I've had with it is when they've tiled and not layed carpet down..hahaha.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

I go 1/2" for regular carpet, 3/8" for Berber.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

When in doubt of the actual carpet, 1/2" space is standard.

Use a scrap of wood that is 1/2" thick to support the baseboard as you install it.


----------



## TBFghost (Jan 21, 2009)

For production trim work, I do whatever the fat end of a undercoarse cedar shake comes to...i think it is around 3/8...


----------

